# I am suffering everyday.



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

I thought of killing myself many times.

I had an urge to jump into the subway track every now and then.

I am 21 years old, originally from China. I came to the US in 2011 when I was 17. I don't know exactly when do I begin to have IBS-D, all I know is I've been having funny feelings in my tummy through out my entire life.

I went to a boarding junior high school after graduated from elementary school. I was living a total stress-free life before it, having my parents taking care of everything. It was my first time to be away from home, and my nightmare started. I didn't have one normal stool ever since then. (sorry to be gross) No matter what I eat, how much exercise I do, I had to go to the bathroom at least twice a day. I had to go to the bathroom more before taking exam too. I was living a low quality life. This situation continued to my high school life.

I flew to New York when I was 17. I went to one of the local high school for 1 year. My diarrhea problem became only severer. I woke up every morning with a diarrhea. EVERY MORNING. I couldn't get anything done in the morning. I was terrified when I got my program card (schedule card), which says I had some morning classes. I felt pain, I was sad, I was depressed, and I held it, and got through it miraculously. (I didn't even know how to speak English back then, imagine if I got one accident, how hard the other kids would've laughed at the 'dumb kid' from China) I didn't even know how I made it.

Now I am in college. I am avoiding all the morning classes. I stay at home when I don't need to go to work nor school. I turned down basically all social gathering. I don't have many friends. I don't have a girlfirend. I am the weird kid. My only entertainment is playing games online or read some books at home. I am living a terrible life. I dreamed one day I would wake up and be "okay" just like when I was little and be happy. That never happened.

I tried many products including some probiotics and enzymes. I went to the doctor, he said I was fine. I took a colonoscopy and they told me I was fine. I feel helpless.

I am 6'1, 160 lbs, didn't lose weight. I can't eat vegetables or fruits, can't drink cold beverage, can't drink milk, they made me have diarrhea.

Help me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried taking imodium (Loperamide) preventatively with your meals? Have you tried taking Calcium Carbonate supplements?


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

No.. I haven't tried imodium nor calcium carbonate supplements. I just ordered Imodium from amazon, thanks for the advices!


----------



## vermeera (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Simp1e,

I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. Please know that you're not alone - there are lots of people (especially on this site!) going through the same thing that you are. If you're still having thoughts of suicide, go see the guidance counsellor at your college. I promise you there is life beyond IBS.

As for the best remedies, every person is different, and we each have to figure out what works for us. Personally, I've been on the low-FODMAP diet for 3 weeks and feel a lot better already. It's basically a diet that limits foods high in certain types of sugars (frutose, lactose, fructans, galactans, and polyols). Here is one list as an example of which foods are safe and which to avoid: http://lowfodmapsdiet.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/ListOfFodmapsFoods3.gif

This diet isn't forever - just for 6 weeks, and then you introduce a food from each of the fodmap categories one week at a time to find out which ones make you sick. Here's the science behind it, from the National Institute of Health: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3388522/#!po=95.4545 It's been shown to help 74% of IBS sufferers, so I think it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

You have my sympathy. I guess that there was a massive change in your diet when you came over at the age of 17. I wonder if you can find a way to emulate your childhood food as much as you can. But until then definitely try calcium carbonate and imodium (also sold more cheaply as loperamide). I don't know where I'd be without them.


----------



## AnitaG (Sep 8, 2014)

Its true, its like anything else, we learn to live with it, find out what medicine helps, what diet changes help, what attitude changes helps.. I take liquid Immodium and Simethicone because I can control the dosage, sometimes I need more , sometimes less.(plus good ol Tums Calcium Carbonate) You will find out what foods/events cause your system to flare up, but its hard to control the fear and dread of what we all know is gonna happen sooner or later! You will figure all this stuff out because you are a smart kid.. and you want a good life. Being in control of what we do and think is what makes it all better.. Good luck.


----------



## MVD011244 (Jul 6, 2000)

I suffered for over 20 years with this. I found a cure using over the counter Metamucil wafers (come 2 in a package and taste like ginger snaps) and 2 high fiber Phillips gummies. You will pay under $20 and do NOT need a prescription or immodium. I was taking over 8 immodium's a day and had NO let up at times. I very rarely ever have to take the Metamucil now or the gummies. There is great hope, just take this for 1 week, you will be amazed. I am 70 years old and was under 50 when this started, it made me a prisoner in my home for all of these years. Too many prescriptions and no relief. Just try this, Dear and see. I wish you well, I know the feeling about not wanting to live because I was there with the frustration and hating all of the symptoms. Do try what I am telling you, I figured out this myself and it worked wonders. My life is back.


----------



## swang004 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, sImp1e

Please understand you are not alone. I am from China too and have been suffering from IBS for more than a decade. I am still fighting. It is hard but don't lose hope.

My suggestion is to get your life back on track first with some medication like Immodium. And try to see a psychologist or physiatrist to treat your psychological problem. My experience is that stress/depression plays a big role in the desease.

The other observation I have is that sitting all day and playing game is the worst thing you can do. I am a computer programmer (Ma Gong) and I have to sit all day. I seriously think it is part of my problem. Get up and get out, do some exercise. It will surely help you a lot.

Good luck and keep us posted for your progress.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Please read my post from today in the Stories section. I have been a sufferer for 25 years, but no more.

It was a simple solution, a low carb / high fat diet and my life changed practically over night.


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

Please read, my friend:

I use Concentrated Cannabis Oil (or Rick Simpson Oil) and it works for me. I am back to considering any job I want. Others who are farther along than me have had even better success. It is not legal in my state, but I don't want to end up like so many people with this unfortunate and terrible disorder.

Google IBS and Cannabis and go from there, or here are a few links:

http://www.aboutibs.org

http://www.safeacces...sorders_booklet

http://www.420magazi...l-syndrome.html

The science is real. The testimonies are real. The chance for you to feel better is real. If Cannabis is not a legal alternative in your state, do what you want, I have. But start the conversation. This solution is Real.

Best part, you don't have to get high to get what you need. (Go ahead... Google!!!)

I hope this helps. I know how bad this thing is for people's lives. Consider a healthier, comprehensive therapeutic, and give yourself a chance.

Peace


----------



## Cynthia456 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello,

I read your story, and consider you a friend. I am sorry for what you are going through.

I just started having problems about 6 years ago. Maybe my story might help you, although it seems like everyone with IBS is different. Maybe yours is diet related like mine is? I suffer if I eat fats or oils. I have to read food labels very carefully. The prescription "cholestyramine" helps to plug me up quite well. I am also lactose (dairy) intolerant, and there is a medication called lactaid for that, too. I think my problem started 6 years ago after some food poisoning.

Problem:
I suffer if I eat even trace amounts of fat, oil or butter, or guar gum, xanthium gum. Even one chocolate chip or a bite of hamburger makes me suffer greatly.

Suffering:
It hurts a lot in my digestive tract, and then after it comes out. Then I have to lay down a few hours to recover. Fats go straight through me. It comes out my skin easily, in an unusual way, and my skin will break out if I eat fats.

Diet:
I am OK if I keep a strict diet of Rice, plain veggies, fruit, and oatmeal. I make oil-free bread. Some venison, turkey breast and fish that is white.

Medicine and doctors:

I was prescribed cholestyramine, which binds with fats, bile, and plugs me up pretty good. I started with one scoop per day, and now take one before supper, and one before bed. THe Sandoz brand tastes better. I have been to 4 gastroenterologist, who have never seen this problem, and have not yet been able to help besides prescribing that and suggesting I take an anti-diarrhea medication. I wouldn't be able to keep any foods in me without the prescription.

If your are a Christian, know that all your suffering can be offered up along with Jesus' suffering for the salvation of souls. Knowing that I can help others in this way helps me to feel better, too.

May God bless you,

Cynthia


----------

